# New Pistol



## island18 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hello, after many years owning revolvers, now I carry a Ruger SP101 2.25, .38/.357.
Finally decided to go for a pistol maybe Ruger SR9C, beretta StormX4 sc or a Kahr mk9 in 9mm.
I found better deals on the internet than my local gun shops, and I want to ask you guys if getting a gun from out of state works like the rest of the merchandise...no tax?
The deals are better than locals and if I safe the tax, paying the FFL fees I can save good money.
Also I don't have an idea about pistols, if somebody can sen me a link to articles, or videos with instructions will be great. They are complete different animals compared to revolvers
Thank you in advance


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Gunbroker has information for new users buying off the internet (right side of screen).

http://www.gunbroker.com/


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Cornered Cat is geared toward women, but has a lot of good information.

http://www.corneredcat.com/TOC.aspx


----------



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

Buying guns on line works very well. I have purchased 6+ guns on line and never have had a problem. Google up the gun you wish to purchase and do some extensive searching. BTW, the Kahr MK9 is a great gun - I have it and the PM9 in addition to several other makes and models. The one thing you need to watch for in purchasing on line is that many dealers add a surcharge for credit cards. It is just as easy to get a cashiers check and mail as well although it takes a little longer to on the gun. You pay no sales tax but will pay a transfer fee to a local FFL dealer to handle the sale. You will also pay shipping costs and they can widely vary. Just take your time and figure it all out before deciding. You sometimes can do very well with an online purchase. Good Luck.


----------



## island18 (Mar 17, 2010)

The problem I have is having to drive a long distance to find a Bersa dealer to hold the pistol, I'm partial to Bersas since ....I'm from Argentina.Used to live about 30 minutes from the factory


----------

